# Front loader for a 1974 IH 364



## Droid1962 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have a question about my 1974 International Harvester 364. I've been looking for a front loading bucket that will work on my tractor, but haven't had much luck. Does anyone know if a front loader can be attached to my 364, and if so, any ideas where I could look or call to find one?
Thank you in advance,
Rich


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Rich,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

From what I've read on the internet, your 364 is considered a good loader tractor. Do you have power steering? Very useful with a loaded bucket.

It would be best to get a loader from another 364, or possibly a compatible IH tractor, so you don't have to make mounts. Check the tractor salvage yards (look in the "dismantled Machine" section of tractorhouse.com).


----------



## Droid1962 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Ed, I'm still looking for one. I'll check the salvage section as well.


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

If you can not find a long time, you'd better buy a decent and efficient loader from just any tractor and adjust to your tractor. Just watch him to be efficient and dimensions as matched.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Allied Farm King makes a Model 395 loader and the Q8470 mounting kit for your tractor.


----------

